# My High Elf Colour Scheme- First Ideas



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Okay, my High Elves should be here in a couple of weeks, but I thought I might get some feedback on the colour scheme I have come up with...Its pretty un-original though, but I'm pretty sure I'll like it. But tell me what you all think. Here is the ideas:

NOTE:Cloaks is simply referring to any actual clothing on the elves and gems is any gem that may or may not be on the model.

Spearmen- Silver armour with white or blue trim, blue cloaks and blue gems.
Achers/Shadow Warriors: Grey armour, Black Trim, Black or Green cloaks and blue gems.
Silver Helms/Dragon Princes: White Horses with Black Barding, Black Armour with silver trim, red gems.
Phoenix Guard: Pure Gold Armour, White cloaks with Blue flames on the bottom, blue gems on non-command models and red gems on command models.
White Lions: Probably end up doing them normally.
Swordmasters: Silver Armour with Gold Trim, Gold Helms, Red Hair Crests, White Blades and blue gems.

So whats everyones thoughts on these?


----------



## Wiccus (Jun 2, 2008)

Some of the ideas sound really interesting. Sounds like you are going to have a lot of different colored units but they all have a little something to tie it all together. Good luck when you finally get them.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Yeah that was the plan. Thanks for the reply


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Hmmm... It sounds all right, but there isn't enough to tie them in 'obviously' together.

When you're choosing a paint scheme, choose one colour you want to be the base, and one that you want to be the secondary colour (if any of you have "Painting Space Marines", this is very similar).

I do like idea of all Gold Phoenix Guard. To tie them, Swordmasters, Dragon Princes, and White Lions together, I'd definately suggest doing Gold Armour. For the clothing, the Dark Reds work wonders - Scab Red, Red Gore, and maybe Baal Red.

However, for the rank and file, Paint the armour Silver, with Gold detailing, and red clothing, maybe with a bit of white in, to show they are only wearing a partial livery, due to being militia.

For your shadow warriors, how about a lacquered armour? The Red armour with gold detailing will look better than bright gold armour.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Hmm, how about the Dragon Princes trimmed with gold, Silver Helms trimmed with silver. Swordmasters already have a fair bit of gold, but I'll figure something out with regards to White Lions, Gold Mail underneath white lion pelts would be cool.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Sounds excellent =).

As I said, the easiest way to build an army is a two tone scheme, and depending on each quirk, add in something different.

My former Chaos army was Bone coloured Armour, and Scab Red trim - I originally had it with Scab Red and Bone Trim, and only on the Chosen Knights and Chosen Warriors did I change it round, in the end, I loved the effect, and thought that the armour stays with them throughout their life, so why should it change? So I applied it to the entire army. When it came to chariots, they had a fair amount of metal on, so I chose Brass to do the metal (as I'd done with the Weapons of the Warriors), but the wood, which I'd instead done a solid Chunk of Metal, even on the banner poles needed something different. So I did a very dark, almost Black colour for the brown of the wood.

My new one is Chaos Black base, with Regal Blue base, Enchanted Blue drybrushed over, and lots and lots and lots of coats of Blue Ink to give it's lacquered colour. When I'm happy with it, I give it a coat of Varnish.

That goes all the way through the warriors, and the cloaks are done as a really dark Storm Cloud Colour, the fur pelts are all unique though - something to give each one some character - White, Dark Brown, Light Brown, and Black are all used - on my Chosen, to show they have travelled far and wide, they are getting Tiger Stripes.

- - - - - 

I realise I've just gone for a bit of a rant, but the point is - each one is the same design, applied differently to each model, with changes that give each one the character, without being too hard to paint, and also tie in with the army.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Sounds like an awesome scheme Vaz! I'll probably end up doing silver and blue for milita, Gold and red for elites and black for Cavalry(with the silver/gold for normal/elite). It will tie together I think, beacuse the Swordmasters will still have silver armour, Phoenix guard will have blue on their cloaks and Whire Lions will have blue trim maybe. Thanks for the help Vaz I can now start to see it all forming in my head


----------

